# A fairly cheap press from Harbor Freight.



## olusteebus (Feb 22, 2015)

Of course you would have to fabricate the pressing device and buckets but it would not be that hard. Seems you could get some metal buckets and with judicious use of a drill, fix it up. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/mercha...monthly-specials/12-ton-shop-press-33497.html


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 22, 2015)

or skip the buckets and just make a rack and press with cheeses WVMJ


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 22, 2015)

You can get a complete brand new basket press (#25) for about 2X that. By the time you purchase the supplies to make a basket might be about the same price. Of course you could use the hydraulic press for other stuff I guess!


----------



## richmke (Feb 22, 2015)

I had to buy that press in order to replace a wheel bearing. Do a repair once, and it pays for the tool. I haven't gotten around to fixing it up to press grapes.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 22, 2015)

I really like the idea of using wood for several reasons =

Its alot easier to move around, considering you use it maybe twice a year

It's a lot cheaper 

This metal one - you have to lift your must up pretty high to fill up your basket 

I'm sure it might be top heavy ? 

Take a look at this idea - very similar - but made from wood and lower to the ground - 

Plus you can carry this outside without asking friends to help you - for working or cleaning it

http://www.wholehomenews.com/blog/Build-an-Easy-DIY-Cider-Press/352


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 23, 2015)

For $5 more than that, I got my 20 liter press from Craigslist. Yes, you have to be patient. But in my experience, it is worth it. Did the same thing with my Weber Performer. I watched CL for almost two years. Saw a lot of "pretty good" deals come and go, but I finally snagged a brand new one, still in the box for $135 (at the time, it was a $329 grill). I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a charcoal grill, and the wife doesn't think twice over $135 most of the time.  (by the way, that grill is worth every bit of $329 and more).


----------



## richmke (Feb 23, 2015)

Assuming you have the shop press, what you would need for the above picture are:

1) Wider base that hooks onto the cross beam for the bucket to sit on.
2) Vertical pieces for the Press Plate to meet the cross bar of the press.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 23, 2015)

richmke said:


> Assuming you have the shop press, what you would need for the above picture are:
> 
> 1) Wider base that hooks onto the cross beam for the bucket to sit on.
> 2) Vertical pieces for the Press Plate to meet the cross bar of the press.



I may go this route. I really have not needed a press that often. I attempted to build one but it does not work well. If I built that, I would probably make more muscadine wine - that is all we have around here. 

Who knows, maybe I could find some other grapes nearby.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 23, 2015)

I really like the design and the website itself as you get step-by-step instructions which makes life a lot easier for you


----------



## Arne (Feb 24, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I may go this route. I really have not needed a press that often. I attempted to build one but it does not work well. If I built that, I would probably make more muscadine wine - that is all we have around here.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I could find some other grapes nearby.



If you get the press ready to go, you can use it for apples, pears, your grapes and anything else you want to get the juice out of. Arne.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 2, 2015)

Just happened to be near a Harbor Freight this weekend so decided to try this. As mentioned, it can be used for other purposes so I thought the $130 would be worth it. Built the basket out of oak this weekend and I think the rest of the build should go all right. The rod on top is 1" so a 1 1/4" pipe will fit right over it. I'll make different lengths for depth of press and then install a floor mount plate for the press board. Need to build the pan yet and then it will have to get raised to have enough clearance for a bucket under the pan. I liked the idea though so thanks Olusteebus!


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 2, 2015)

Are those steel rings stainless? What are they mounted with?

I don't understand how you will make a press plate.

Thanks


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 2, 2015)

The screws are #10 x 5/8" stainless but the straps are aluminum. I couldn't find stainless and hopefully someone doesn't tell me that aluminum will react with the acids in wine. Aluminum is supposed to be resistant to corrosion? If I find out the aluminum won't hold up, it wouldn't take too long to swap them out. 

I'll just cut a couple of circles out of the oak at the diameter of the basket and mount a floor plate to the top of it. The 1 1/4" pipe will then screw into the floor plate at a 90 degree angle and the 1" rod will fit into the pipe.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 2, 2015)

I know that aluminum is not good for acidity - but you have very little contact with the wine.

I would ask others as well


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is about the final product, have about $225 invested. I plan on having a screen inside the barrel and I will cut different pieces of the pipe for different press depths to screw into the flange, should work good, hopefully. 

To the people that have presses, what does the bottom of the inside of the press look like? Is there some sort of false bottom in it?

Also, I still have to sand and seal the wood. I couldn't find any varnish that I could guarantee was non-toxic so I got an oil and conditioner made for butcher blocks. Will that work?

Thanks!


----------



## richmke (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice.

Looks like you have 4x4 mounted to the movable crossbeam under the catch tray. How did you mount them?


----------



## NorCal (Mar 6, 2015)

Love it. Nicely done. Have you thought about how you will remove the densely packed grape skins after you have completed your press? The ones I have used have a release on the basket, so it can be pulled away from the remaining "cake", that needs to be disposed of.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 6, 2015)

richmke said:


> Nice.
> 
> Looks like you have 4x4 mounted to the movable crossbeam under the catch tray. How did you mount them?



At present, they aren't. There are a couple approx. 1/2" diameter rods you can see in the first picture that support the beams. I am planning on getting a couple more about 7" longer. Then, I may drill some holes and run some threaded rod connecting the 4x4's through the beams.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 6, 2015)

NorCal said:


> Love it. Nicely done. Have you thought about how you will remove the densely packed grape skins after you have completed your press? The ones I have used have a release on the basket, so it can be pulled away from the remaining "cake", that needs to be disposed of.



I didn't mount the basket to the pan, not sure if I need to? So, I plan on just lifting the basket off of the base and cleaning it out. If I do get uplift when pressing, I'll probably mount some L brackets to hold the basket down and then have to unscrew it when finished.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks nice. A mineral oil might do the trick for sealing. Though I'm not sure about the impact the oil would have on the wine. There is a product called EZ-DO that is a food grade wood finish. I haven't used it, but it has been recommended by several on these forums.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2015)

I bought my #30 Press brand new. Wood parts were not sealed and no directions or instructions saying you needed to seal. The wood gets stained for sure but as long as you rinse it after use it will air dry just fine. Each Fall I soak the wood parts in a tub with Iodophor solution (no rinse) for 10-15 minutes, let dry for 10-15 minutes, spray the metal catch pan with some sulfite spray, wipe down. PRESS!


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds good Mike, Thanks

Next step I guess is to get some frozen musts coming


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 20, 2015)

Press worked good. I did create somewhat of a false bottom to help the juice run but I don't think it would have been needed. Also, I didn't have any up lift on the basket. Took the pressed grapes then and started another kit


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks good, but no need for the strainer. You want all that goodness to go into the wine. That helps create the mouthfeel. You will be racking it off down the road but every little bit helps increase your flavor and mouthfeel.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 20, 2015)

Agreed Mike - Learned that last night  

That thing would plug with pulp in about 5 seconds and then I was just dumping it in anyway. I wanted it there to catch any seeds or large pulp but didn't have that problem.

Thanks!


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 20, 2015)

Question - I introduced Wyeast 4007 MLB last night. So, I'm guessing I don't want to rack this again (off the lees) until after MLF is complete? I've read to stir it a couple times a week during MLF. I've left the carboys a little lower than I typically would have because the must wasn't completely fermented dry yet (sg 1.001). Should I top these up or is it OK to leave it down a couple inches during MLF?

Also, I'm guessing I can use any comparable wine to top up with as long as I didn't use sorbate in it if I do top up prior to MLF completion?

Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2015)

LOL, you learn fast that its a losing game to try and filter while pressing! It just slows you down and it doesn't help you in any way. Even seeds and skins will all work themselves out at rackings down the road. Just think of this step as the first step in a long process of clearing your wine. Its a big departure from making a wine from a kit where you basically have one real racking of gross lees. This is the "aha" moment where you realize that kits can't compete really against a wine made from 100lbs of skins, seeds, small stems. Everything is goodness down the road!


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 20, 2015)

The thing that impressed me the most was the smell, unreal! Such a sweet mouth watering smell with the cabernet grapes and even sweeter with the merlot. Can't wait to see how the flavor evolves throughout the process. 

I added a WE Chilean Malbec kit to the cabernet skins and a WE Petite Verdot kit to the merlot skins. After having the grapes smell in my mind, the kit smell was terrible except in the background I got some of the skin smell. Kits may be a thing of the past for me!


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 20, 2015)

You should top up just like you would as if fermentation was completely fine, which it mostly is.


----------

